
Ask HN: How to deal with non-paying customers? - ushakov
they used our resources, signed our ToS, but they don&#x27;t pay<p>i send them invoices, letters, terminate their accounts
but they end up never paying anything<p>should i just block all the customers and require them to enter a credit card before they can continue to use the services?<p>i&#x27;m curious to hear your opinions
======
bobblywobbles
You cut the cord, terminate the server, kill the connection. They think they
can get away with it because they are a big shot, if they don't pay, they
don't deserve to get free service.

All you are doing is telling them they can get away with it. Stand up to your
brand and do the right thing, even if you feel it's not the right thing
(people with lots of money are no different than anyone else, they too need to
put pants on like everyone else)

------
RMPR
This can be useful [https://www.letsdeel.com/](https://www.letsdeel.com/)

Took it from [https://github.com/kleampa/not-
paid](https://github.com/kleampa/not-paid)

------
ushakov
Ps. the client, who owns us money is a child of a huge billion dollar company

should i just call up the CEO and complain?

